# What to do about ticks?



## JSeery (Jul 27, 2015)

If you process wood/scrounge in the northeast, you've probably had to deal with ticks/lyme disease concerns.  I just started heating with wood when I moved out of the city, and all my previous woods experience was outside of tick country, so I'm trying to figure out the best way to deal with these suckers.  (I've pulled three deer tick nymphs off me so far this season.)

Short of avoiding the woods during high tick season (which I understand to be late spring/early summer where I am), what do you all do about this?  I know there's lots of members of this forum in places like CT, NJ, MA, NY.  I'd be grateful for anyone's input.

I recently invested in a pair of work pants and work shirt from Insect Shield, which come pre-treated with Permethrin.  Apparently that chemical is effective against ticks as well as mosquitoes and other bugs, and the treatment should last 70 washes (essentially the life of the garment).  I haven't had much experience with them yet, but will let you all know what I find with these.  Anyone have any experience with Permethrin, or any other solutions they prefer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KenLockett (Jul 27, 2015)

Deal with them constantly in my neck of the woods.  It is inevitable that you are going to get bit.  My advice, long work pants with tall boots and socks and white or light colored shirts that you can easily spot the ticks on.  Most importantly, have your better half check you EVERY evening that you are in the woods from head to toe and any other places if you know what I mean.  Awareness is the best prevention in this case IMO.  Interestingly enough, I have found few ticks on me this season and I am in the woods constantly.  Also, the suckers can be teeny tiny.  Gotta keep a close eye out for them.  Good luck and I will be interested to hear what other members have to say.


----------



## JSeery (Jul 27, 2015)

KenLockett said:


> Deal with them constantly in my neck of the woods.  It is inevitable that you are going to get bit.  My advice, long work pants with tall boots and socks and white or light colored shirts that you can easily spot the ticks on.  Most importantly, have your better half check you EVERY evening that you are in the woods from head to toe and any other places if you know what I mean.  Awareness is the best prevention in this case IMO.  Interestingly enough, I have found few ticks on me this season and I am in the woods constantly.  Also, the suckers can be teeny tiny.  Gotta keep a close eye out for them.  Good luck and I will be interested to hear what other members have to say.


I hear you on the tick checks.  Two of the three that bit me were on my back, and I never would have found them had I not asked my wife to check my back.  It's unbelievable how small the nymphs can be.  We love the outdoors and we've got toddlers as well, so tick checks are just going to be a way of life.  I guess we really have to worry about the ones we DON'T find.

Right now I'm using regular hiking boots, but might have to invest in a pair of taller boots like you suggest.  Thanks.


----------



## AroostookDave (Jul 27, 2015)

I wear gaitors over the bottom of my trousers and work boots and spray permethrin on all of these annually. Deet also helps but must be used daily. I have a brush cutter for large grassy areas and a ditch scythe for clearing rough ground up to selected trees so I do not wade through high grass. This works well for me.


----------



## Batman (Jul 27, 2015)

There are kits available to treat any garment with permethrin. Simply soak the clothes in a ziplock bag for the prescribed amount of time and then air dry. Treatment is effective for around 25 washings if I recall. I'd find a link for you but I'm pounding this out on a kindle, and posting links is cumbersome. Use your google fu.

BE ADVISED that permethrin is extremely toxic to cats. That's why I haven't dabbled with it yet. Maybe someday I can be cat free...


----------



## TommyTally (Jul 27, 2015)

Permethrin treated clothing is typically your best option if you want to use chemical control, as many insect repellents are usually considered less effective against ticks. Personally, I just wear tall boots and have the wife check me when I come in. Also, if you notice a "bullseye" rash anywhere on your body, especially if you have flu-like symptoms (fever, headache, muscle aches, etc) associated with it, see your doctor sooner rather than later. Lyme usually responds pretty well to treatment if caught early in the course.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 27, 2015)

Batman said:


> BE ADVISED that permethrin is extremely toxic to cats... Maybe someday I can be cat free.


Well, if you're going to answer you own question...


----------



## KpR (Jul 27, 2015)

I second strongly the daily, thorough, tick checks.  It usually takes 24-36 hours of a deer tick being embedded to transmit enough of the Lyme Disease bacteria (borrelia burgdorferi) to infect the average adult human.  Even if you get bit during the day, pulling that sucker out sooner rather than later, and cleaning the bite site is in your favor.

If you think a _deer_ tick has been engorged for close to 24 hours or more, a single dose of 200 mg Doxycycline antibiotic within 72 hours of pulling the tick out has also shown to be pretty darn effective at preventing the development of Lyme (article).  I've downed one dose so far this summer--but I blame the wild blackberry patches more than the woodlot.

The risk of contracting Babesiosis though, is a whole different story...


----------



## dafattkidd (Jul 28, 2015)

Be careful out there. I have Lyme Disease. I'm recovering nicely, but I had a few rough months towards the end of the winter. My wife has it now as well.  We're being way more cautious now in hopes of never getting it again, but it feels so inevitable. Long Island is so overpopulated with deer and ticks are out of control. Thanks for bringing this topic up for conversation. I'm really appreciative of everyone's input thus far.


----------



## blades (Jul 28, 2015)

Unfortunately Lyme disease is only part of the story as of last winter. They have found  a secondary disease that mimics lyme / masked by the lyme/ I do not remember the name. research is on going at this time-


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Jul 28, 2015)

AroostookDave said:


> I wear gaitors over the bottom of my trousers and work boots and spray permethrin on all of these annually. Deet also helps but must be used daily. I have a brush cutter for large grassy areas and a ditch scythe for clearing rough ground up to selected trees so I do not wade through high grass. This works well for me.



Wow, do you see many around your area?  I have land in Washburn and one of the great things about going to camp is never getting ticks on me.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Jul 28, 2015)

One observation I have made is regarding the type of footwear.  When wearing leather boots I've been in areas and constantly pulled ticks ff my pants.  When i the same areas with rubber/neoprene boots and my pants tucked in I've had no ticks on me.  I don't know if it's the smell or texture, but they seem to not be able to climb up the boots.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jul 28, 2015)

I use tick spray (you spray your clothing only) Warm soapy showers. FYI I believe that the nymph ticks are the main concern with disease.


----------



## TommyTally (Jul 28, 2015)

blades said:


> Unfortunately Lyme disease is only part of the story as of last winter. They have found  a secondary disease that mimics lyme / masked by the lyme/ I do not remember the name. research is on going at this time-



Are you referring to STARI (southern tick associated rash illness)?


----------



## JSeery (Jul 28, 2015)

Batman said:


> There are kits available to treat any garment with permethrin. Simply soak the clothes in a ziplock bag for the prescribed amount of time and then air dry. Treatment is effective for around 25 washings if I recall. I'd find a link for you but I'm pounding this out on a kindle, and posting links is cumbersome. Use your google fu.
> 
> BE ADVISED that permethrin is extremely toxic to cats. That's why I haven't dabbled with it yet. Maybe someday I can be cat free...


Thanks, Batman.  I have a cat so I keep my permethrin outfit in a locker in the garage.  I'm also counting the days until cat freedom, but it'll probably be years, unfortunately.  On the one hand, the cat kills lots of small rodents that are tick vectors.  On the other hand, the cat comes in and out of the house and I cringe to think of it bringing in ticks.  Maybe the permethrin can solve my cat AND tick problems...

I found the kits you mentioned (appear to all be made by "Sawyer"), but it says it is only good for 6 weeks or 6 washings.  That's still pretty good, and it's cheaper than sending your clothes to Insect Shield to have them treated.  Amazon also sells a spray kit (rather than a soaking kit), so I might check that out too.  I'm pasting links here if anyone is interested.

http://www.chinookmed.com/cgi-bin/i...ection/-Sawyer-Permethrin-Soak-Treatment-Kit-

http://www.amazon.com/Sawyer-Produc...p/B001ANQVYU/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## JSeery (Jul 28, 2015)

KpR said:


> I second strongly the daily, thorough, tick checks.  It usually takes 24-36 hours of a deer tick being embedded to transmit enough of the Lyme Disease bacteria (borrelia burgdorferi) to infect the average adult human.  Even if you get bit during the day, pulling that sucker out sooner rather than later, and cleaning the bite site is in your favor.
> 
> If you think a _deer_ tick has been engorged for close to 24 hours or more, a single dose of 200 mg Doxycycline antibiotic within 72 hours of pulling the tick out has also shown to be pretty darn effective at preventing the development of Lyme (article).  I've downed one dose so far this summer--but I blame the wild blackberry patches more than the woodlot.
> 
> The risk of contracting Babesiosis though, is a whole different story...


I never really considered Babesiosis, but will keep an eye out for those symptoms as well.  I did have one engorged tick and also did the 200 mg doxycycline within 72 hours of removal, so it seems like that's a pretty accepted approach for that scenario.


----------



## JSeery (Jul 28, 2015)

Chimney Smoke said:


> One observation I have made is regarding the type of footwear.  When wearing leather boots I've been in areas and constantly pulled ticks ff my pants.  When i the same areas with rubber/neoprene boots and my pants tucked in I've had no ticks on me.  I don't know if it's the smell or texture, but they seem to not be able to climb up the boots.


I never would have thought of that.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Knots (Jul 29, 2015)

I got Lyme four times when I lived in CT.  Luckily the little blue pills fixed me right up each time.  Never saw the ticks - just the rash.

This year here there has been a lot of the large ticks.  It was getting ridiculous.  I would step out of the house for 5 minutes and end up with at least one.

I finally bought the Permithrin and treated a pair of pants and a pair of boots.  I have been wading around in the thigh-high underbrush here for extended periods and do not get a single tick.  Incredible.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 29, 2015)

just add them to your ignore list......oh  you said ticks, I read @icks


----------



## Ashful (Jul 29, 2015)

Knots said:


> I got Lyme four times when I lived in CT.  Luckily the little blue pills fixed me right up each time.


Viagra?


----------



## HeatsTwice (Jul 30, 2015)

AroostookDave said:


> I wear gaitors over the bottom of my trousers.



I've worn out my gaitors (used mostly against rattle snakes) and am looking for another more reliable pair. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Jul 30, 2015)

This is my after shave spray! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Don't leave home without it!


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Jul 30, 2015)

FWIW, after you find one on you the most useful removal tool I've found is the O'Tom Tick Twister... it really works, and it's affordable... and reusable... I keep several of them nearby...


----------



## Knots (Jul 30, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Viagra?


LOL.   No.  Although, come to think of it, I did have to go to the doctor's once after 4 hours...


----------



## NHcpa (Jul 30, 2015)

Knots said:


> LOL.   No.  Although, come to think of it, I did have to go to the doctor's once after 4 hours...


Sorry, but here I go...  You heard about the guy who died from using Viagra?  ...they couldn't close the coffin!


----------



## DickRussell (Jul 30, 2015)

You don't want to mess with Lyme. When you search on that, you find a huge laundry list of things it has been associated with. Among these is what is generally called "Lyme Carditis." Lyme can interfere with passing of electrical signals within the heart. This happens in only a few percent of the reported cases of Lyme. I suspect it was the case with me last summer. Around this time last year, I had some mildly debilitating bug, which I thought might be a mild flu. Later in August I noticed that my pulse was somewhat irregular, with what I felt at my wrist to be the occasional missed beat. My doctor told me he heard what I think now were PVCs, early contractions of the ventricles, which pumped next to nothing but required a repolarization interval before the next beat could occur. In early September I felt what I learned later were "pauses," where the heart literally flatlined, after the doc had me wear a 24-hr monitor. The longest pause was nearly four seconds. Boy, you do notice that! The doc thought I might be a candidate for a pacemaker. I wondered if my days were numbered.

I mentioned Lyme to him, after my son (in Maine) had looked it up after his daughter had been treated for Lyme. The doc admitted he hadn't thought of Lyme, so we drew more blood. He also referred me to a cardiologist. Two hours before the cardiologist appointment, the phone report on the blood test came back positive for Lyme, and I was put on doxycycline for two weeks. Meanwhile, I wasn't having any more heart pauses, but an atrial flutter had developed, where the atria were beating three times for every one of the ventricles. That went on until just after Halloween, when my heart reverted to normal sinus rhythm all by itself. I've been fine since. The cardiologist still doesn't think that Lyme was the cause of the heart arrhythmia, according to the numbers and the fact that five years before I had developed a 4:1 atrial flutter. That was ended by electric cardioversion. But the cardiologist admitted that we'll never know if Lyme was the culprit. Considering the fact that the Lyme happened at the same time and that the nature of the irregularity in the heart beat kept changing until the flutter developed, then vanished entirely on its own (which mostly happens in the cases of Lyme carditis after treatment), I have to suspect the connection.


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Jul 30, 2015)

JSeery said:


> If you process wood/scrounge in the northeast, you've probably had to deal with ticks/lyme disease concerns.  I just started heating with wood when I moved out of the city, and all my previous woods experience was outside of tick country, so I'm trying to figure out the best way to deal with these suckers.  (I've pulled three deer tick nymphs off me so far this season.)
> 
> Short of avoiding the woods during high tick season (which I understand to be late spring/early summer where I am), what do you all do about this?  I know there's lots of members of this forum in places like CT, NJ, MA, NY.  I'd be grateful for anyone's input.
> 
> ...


Love that insect shield. I bought a whole wardrobe after I contracted lymes a second time. Not fun. I use Maxi Deet as well (99%) but be certain to wash it off at day's end.


----------



## dafattkidd (Jul 31, 2015)

DickRussell said:


> You don't want to mess with Lyme. When you search on that, you find a huge laundry list of things it has been associated with. Among these is what is generally called "Lyme Carditis." Lyme can interfere with passing of electrical signals within the heart. This happens in only a few percent of the reported cases of Lyme. I suspect it was the case with me last summer. Around this time last year, I had some mildly debilitating bug, which I thought might be a mild flu. Later in August I noticed that my pulse was somewhat irregular, with what I felt at my wrist to be the occasional missed beat. My doctor told me he heard what I think now were PVCs, early contractions of the ventricles, which pumped next to nothing but required a repolarization interval before the next beat could occur. In early September I felt what I learned later were "pauses," where the heart literally flatlined, after the doc had me wear a 24-hr monitor. The longest pause was nearly four seconds. Boy, you do notice that! The doc thought I might be a candidate for a pacemaker. I wondered if my days were numbered.
> 
> I mentioned Lyme to him, after my son (in Maine) had looked it up after his daughter had been treated for Lyme. The doc admitted he hadn't thought of Lyme, so we drew more blood. He also referred me to a cardiologist. Two hours before the cardiologist appointment, the phone report on the blood test came back positive for Lyme, and I was put on doxycycline for two weeks. Meanwhile, I wasn't having any more heart pauses, but an atrial flutter had developed, where the atria were beating three times for every one of the ventricles. That went on until just after Halloween, when my heart reverted to normal sinus rhythm all by itself. I've been fine since. The cardiologist still doesn't think that Lyme was the cause of the heart arrhythmia, according to the numbers and the fact that five years before I had developed a 4:1 atrial flutter. That was ended by electric cardioversion. But the cardiologist admitted that we'll never know if Lyme was the culprit. Considering the fact that the Lyme happened at the same time and that the nature of the irregularity in the heart beat kept changing until the flutter developed, then vanished entirely on its own (which mostly happens in the cases of Lyme carditis after treatment), I have to suspect the connection.


Diane Rehm on npr recently had a show dedicated to Lyme.  Google it. You can listen to it for free.  She also had a show addressing Lyme last year. On one of the shows a doctor and scientist discussed his personal experience with Lyme in the 90s. His went misdiagnosed for years and had a terrible effect on his heart. I'm very glad to hear you caught this early enough that you are recovering well.  Lyme is such a strange disease. It is under diagnosed, research is under funded, doctors do not agree on treatment methods, long term Ly,e is oddly controversial and not covered by insurance companies, and there is no test to actually positively identify the disease (currently they only rely on blood tests revealing antibodies) - I've heard experts with conspiracy theories stating the government created it on Plumb Island, as well as other experts who say ancient archeology reveals people had it thousands of years ago- it is such a strange disease. My wife and I both currently have it. Most common belief is that it is not spread from person to person, but a recent study shows it may spread sexually.  It's such a weird ailment and is absolutely plaguing Long Island right now. The deer and tick population is out of control here.


----------



## Knots (Aug 4, 2015)

My brother's friend got Lyme before any one really knew what it was.  It went mis-diagnosed for a long time and his health went down hill. It got into his central nervous system.  He has nasty long-term effects.  He has to sleep with a rope-and-pulley system supporting parts of his body to get comfortable enough to sleep.


----------



## saskwoodburner (Aug 4, 2015)

Permethrin works great, I bought a gallon jug of concentrate, and dilute it to the appropriate mix for clothing treatment. For my bush tramping clothes I treat a little heavier than regular clothing, and never worry about ticks. Earlier this year I put a tick on my heavily treated clothing, and the tick was basically dead to the world in 10 minutes.


----------



## CTYank (Aug 13, 2015)

JSeery said:


> Thanks, Batman.  I have a cat so I keep my permethrin outfit in a locker in the garage.  I'm also counting the days until cat freedom, but it'll probably be years, unfortunately.  On the one hand, the cat kills lots of small rodents that are tick vectors.  On the other hand, the cat comes in and out of the house and I cringe to think of it bringing in ticks.  Maybe the permethrin can solve my cat AND tick problems...
> 
> I found the kits you mentioned (appear to all be made by "Sawyer"), but it says it is only good for 6 weeks or 6 washings.  That's still pretty good, and it's cheaper than sending your clothes to Insect Shield to have them treated.  Amazon also sells a spray kit (rather than a soaking kit), so I might check that out too.  I'm pasting links here if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...



I use Sawyers .5% permethrin on all the clothes I wear working in the woods, including areas known to have plenty of ticks. No probs so far.

It's my understanding that the aerosol of wet spray is poisonous to cats. Once it's dry, no longer a threat to cats.


----------



## JSeery (Aug 13, 2015)

CTYank said:


> I use Sawyers .5% permethrin on all the clothes I wear working in the woods, including areas known to have plenty of ticks. No probs so far.
> 
> It's my understanding that the aerosol of wet spray is poisonous to cats. Once it's dry, no longer a threat to cats.


Thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## saskwoodburner (Aug 14, 2015)

CTYank said:


> I
> It's my understanding that the aerosol of wet spray is poisonous to cats. Once it's dry, no longer a threat to cats.



 This was my impression as well. Keep the cat away until items are dry, works for us, and the cat hasn't complained.


----------



## Batman (Aug 14, 2015)

Well there goes that plan. Drat, foiled again!




j/k.  The d*#ned cats do keep mice and squirrels in check. The hairballs and piles of barf they leave us are just gravy.


----------



## DougA (Oct 11, 2015)

Just came across this news item that there may be a new medicine in the works to prevent Lyme infection:
http://www.nbcnews.com/health/healt...uld-prevent-infection-researchers-say-n441946


----------



## LocustPocust (Oct 12, 2015)

I never even knew what a Tick looked like until 2001, and my area very quickly became infested with them. I began to dread my almost daily ventures into the woods. I had a suspected Lyme infection in April 2004, and I did have Lyme in April 2012. It became normal to pick at least a dozen ticks off my clothes after a venture into the woods or tall grass for firewood gathering, fishing, or just exploring. Pulling ticks off me with tweezers became a ritual after coming home from the woods. Funny thing is though.. How many ticks have I found on me in 2015?

0

Go figure.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 12, 2015)

Phoenix Hatchling said:


> I bought a whole wardrobe after I contracted lymes a second time.




It's Lyme.  No "s" on the end.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 12, 2015)

NHcpa said:


> Sorry, but here I go...  You heard about the guy who died from using Viagra?  ...they couldn't close the coffin!


----------



## Vikestand (Oct 13, 2015)

I echo others. Permethrin is the way to go! Soak your clothes in it and let it dry. I don't go in the woods without it. I was bit on the back by a lodestar tick as a kid and got Rocky Mountain spotted fever(Lyme disease isn't normally contracted in this region)


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Oct 15, 2015)

If you own the property, take control of what lives on it.  The biggest carrier of ticks is mice, not deer.  Kill the mice.  Place many weather proof bait traps around your house and in the woods.  Mice get around.  They will find them and eat the poison.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 15, 2015)

what '78 said... and a yearly dose of Allectus in June really keeps them at bay.  Every one of my neighbors has trouble with ticks, and most have had Lyme.  But in 4 years of working outside almost daily, I've never picked up a tick on my property.


----------



## ADK_XJ (Oct 15, 2015)

Another vote for permethrin - I use sawyer's spray application and hit the cuffs and collars of all my clothes twice. The biggest danger in our case was ticks brought in by the pets because (yeah, yeah, yeah) our two dogs sleep at the foot of our bed every night. I bought them those seresto collars and the incident of tick bites for us went down 100% overnight.


----------



## BlackGreyhounds (Oct 15, 2015)

DEET is your very good friend,  Apply liberally. Permethrin is also your friend. As above, buy it in bulk concentrate at your nearest Ag Store.   Treat all of your pets with Frontline or other anti-tick medication ALL-YEAR-LONG. There are highs and lows with ticks, but ticks can be active just about any time of year on any day that gets above freezing.  If ever in doubt, see your doctor and get a single dose of doxycyline. I live in PA in an ULTA- HIGHLY endemic area, and I've made it 15+ years without getting lyme, even though we live out in the woods.


----------



## jrems (Oct 15, 2015)

Next time you go to the doctor ask for a doxycycline prescription. It's better to have it on hand if you need it. The gelcap version seems to be a little easier on my stomach.


----------



## KenLockett (Oct 16, 2015)

LocustPocust said:


> I never even knew what a Tick looked like until 2001, and my area very quickly became infested with them. I began to dread my almost daily ventures into the woods. I had a suspected Lyme infection in April 2004, and I did have Lyme in April 2012. It became normal to pick at least a dozen ticks off my clothes after a venture into the woods or tall grass for firewood gathering, fishing, or just exploring. Pulling ticks off me with tweezers became a ritual after coming home from the woods. Funny thing is though.. How many ticks have I found on me in 2015?
> 
> 0
> 
> Go figure.


I live in Petersburgh,NY in Taconic Valley and I too have found no ticks this year. Maybe colder and more precipitous winter last year?


----------



## jb6l6gc (Oct 16, 2015)

North shore of lake erie here  they were pretty bad this yr here. Mostly dog ticks not dear ticks me and my dog were bittem by this yr


----------



## LocustPocust (Oct 19, 2015)

KenLockett said:


> I live in Petersburgh,NY in Taconic Valley and I too have found no ticks this year. Maybe colder and more precipitous winter last year?



I'm about 10 miles to your North and that's what I was thinking too. I did find one tick on me the other day but now that the deer are moving that can be expected.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 7, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> If you own the property, take control of what lives on it.  The biggest carrier of ticks is mice, not deer.  Kill the mice.  Place many weather proof bait traps around your house and in the woods.  Mice get around.  They will find them and eat the poison.




Yep.  

Also put out tick tubes.  

6-8" sections of 1 1/2" or 2" PVC pipe (the lightweight stuff is fine, doesn't matter), stuffed with cotton soaked in permethrin ,  Let the cotton dry before you stuff it in the tubes.  Put these tubes where mice can find them.  They steal the cotton for nesting material, and the permethrin kills the tick nymphs on the mice.   Kill the ticks, and you break the cycle.

This is really cheap to do.


----------



## blacktail (Nov 7, 2015)

Batman said:


> The hairballs and piles of barf they leave us are just gravy.


That IS NOT gravy! DO NOT put it on biscuits!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 7, 2015)

blacktail said:


> That IS NOT gravy! DO NOT put it on biscuits!


----------



## JSeery (Nov 9, 2015)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Yep.
> 
> Also put out tick tubes.
> 
> ...


Great idea.  Will try this.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 11, 2015)

Forgot to add, you need to do this spring and fall, when they are doing most of their nest building.  Remember where you put them!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 11, 2015)

Forgot to add, you need to do this spring and fall, when they are doing most of their nest building.  Remember where you put them!


----------



## blades (Nov 11, 2015)

TommyTally said:


> Are you referring to STARI (southern tick associated rash illness)?


No This something new discovered in the last 12 months or so. It is an entirely separate affliction but the symptoms are dang near identical to Lyme as is the virus/bacteria itself. It may be why the progression of untreated Lyme. similar to the relationship of chickenpox/shingles.


----------

